# Science Diet, Canidae....Food Opinions.....



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I cant speak for myself because I have never used either but I know many people who feed their dog Canidae and do very well on it. Usually the vet puts the dog on SD if they are having a problem. If the food is the issue, I would try the Canidae and see how it goes. Its a good dog food from what people say who use it. I am sure others on here who actually use it will give you some better information. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

vets push Science Diet because they get kick backs for selling it in their office. It has pretty bad ingredients, but some vets swear by it, but I have also found that a lot of vets know nil about animal nutrition. Canidae is a great food, alot betterthan SD. But, keep in mind that all dogs react differently to different foods. You might hav eto play around a little bit before you find the right combination. Innova and Evo, California Natural, Timberwolf Organics, and Canidae are my favorites. California Natural is a very basic food, with very few ingredients, so it might sit well with your dogs tummy, if she has any kind of sensitivities to foods.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

are you willing to do some reading? if so, i've found the food labels 101 article VERY helpful in learning about what's actually on an ingredient list.

The Dog Food Project - Dog Food Label Information 101

also, you can use this site as a reference tool for picking out foods and/or researching ingredients. 

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

and, as was mentioned above, not every dog does good on every food. you may have to experiment a bit to see what works best. 

if your dog isn't reacting well to the SD - i would start this way - look at the back of the bag - what is the protein source? if it's chicken, you might want to try to find a good quality food where chicken isn't the main protein. find a turkey, lamb or venison formula.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

We have used Canidae for about a year, and it is a wonderful food. No recalls on any of their products. We use the Lamb and Rice, and you might want to consider this if the Science Diet you are using has chicken in it. That is what our doggy could not tolerate, and it caused bouts of loose runny stools. Such talk for so early in the morning! But maybe it will help. Good Luck!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have been switching between Canidae and Innova, I have been happy with both of them and the dogs have done very well on both....


----------



## Rachael (Feb 26, 2007)

*Canidae*

My two dogs are both on Canidae. No problems whatsoever after the switch from Nutro's Lamb and Rice. The switch was done gradually and without any digestive problems. If you go to Canidae's website, canidae.com, you can read of the pure ingredients they use. Before the switch my golden had ear problems and skin problems. Her ears cleared up nicely. This was discussed in one of the customer's testimonial on the website.

I would readily endorse Canidae. My two dogs even eat less of Canidae.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Science Diet is not a quality food- compare the ingredients between it and Canidae. Faith's mommy posted some great links!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Faith's Mommy - Thanks for the links - when it comes to stuff for Belle I am a reading machine and am always willing to read a ton when it comes to her.

I had always considered Science Diet a quality food especially since the vets pushed it, but the more I am getting into this puppy/dog ownership I am learning that you have to rely on forum friends and do a ton of reading.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I use Canidae(all stage of life) lamb & rice and my dogs love it.It's suppose to be a good food for dogs that have allergies and sensitive stomacks.
I also like Innova evo or large breed.


----------



## timm23112 (May 2, 2007)

We are on our second go-around switching from SD to Canidae and we are still not able to add more than 1/4 of the Canidae in with the SD without the diarrhea coming back. The first time we tried to switch we started off with too high of a ratio but this second time we started with a few tablespoons and have worked the ratio up to 1/4, but still no avoiding the trots. 

We have a great little pet store right down the street from my office and the lady who owns it recommended trying the lamb formula instead of the Stages so we are going to give that a try. Based on her recommendation (she feeds her dog the Canidae lamb forumula also) and recommendations from this forum I have no doubt it's a great product so I hope Marley gets along fine with the Lamb product. 





Belle's Mom said:


> Belle is currently on Science Diet Adult Light (prior to this she was on Science Diet LB Puppy). We have had bouts of diarrhea off and on for the last 4 months, followed by tests, anti-biotics, etc.....as all of her blood work and fecal are great looking but the poops continue - we and the vet are starting to suspect that her food may not agree with her and this may be part of the problem. I like the fact that Science Diet has not been really involved with the recalls, but other than that I am not really attached to it. I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1) I have noticed that no one on this forum really speaks much about or very highly of Science Diet. Why?? Because the vets all push it so hard or another reason?
> 
> ...


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

timm23112 - if you don't mind me asking - why are you switching from SD to Canidae. Just because it is a better food or did you have diarrhea problems with SD also?


----------



## timm23112 (May 2, 2007)

Strictly based on the pet store owner's and forum suggestions that it was an overall better choice. We did not have any issues with the SD though...



Belle's Mom said:


> timm23112 - if you don't mind me asking - why are you switching from SD to Canidae. Just because it is a better food or did you have diarrhea problems with SD also?


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

One of my issues with SD is that they continue to use BHA BHT and ethoxiquin(not sure if I spelled this correctly) in some of their products. These are very bad and have long range effects. You can read about them.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I personally do not care for Science Diet, primarily b/c it contains many by products.

You need to change your dog's food, and I would do it soon, even if that means throwing some away. Your dog's stomach is obviously upset.

My golden didn't do well on certain proteins, bison and lamb are both problems for him. So, we ended up feeding a duck and potato food which he's doing wonderfully on! No more loose stools, goes twice a day instead of 3 times, and no more throwing up.

It's all about finding the food for your dog that is going to work. It certainly sounds like SD is not working.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

There are plenty of great dog foods out there... You will just have to find one that works...Maybe talking to the lady at the food store she can recommend another one besides Canidae....I have had very good luck with Innova as well as Canidae.Then again SD isnt the best food out there but if it works and you have had no problems.......


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The Canidae might be too rich. My two both do well on Canidae. 

As for Science Diet, my cats are on the prescription food because of UTI's. They haven't had another problem since going on the c/d. I spoke to my Vet about Science Diet. Do you know many Vets only have it on hand because they have patients who need the prescription diets? They don't make that much money off it and it takes up valuable space. My Vet wishes they would start selling it on-line so they can utilize the space for exam rooms.


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

I have used all three varieties of Canidae as they were released. Some dogs do not handle the Original All Stages well and have loose feces. When the Canidae chicken kibble and all three of my dogs did fine on it. When the Canidae lamb variety came out we switched to it for a bag - but one of them had really bad gas with the lamb. So my three are back to the chicken variety and still loving it.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I have heard the "Canidae is very rich and does not sit well with some dogs" comment several times......I feel kind of stupid asking this, and I know what it means for people food, but what does that mean for dog food?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Definitely go with the Canidae - much better than SD.


----------

